# One last "Hillary eye" update / pic pg 3



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2010)

I was at work when this happened....My husband says he notices Hillary standing off to the side behind the barn while everyone else was eating...hmmm.

Goes up to her and she's got an S hook stuck through her eyelid, the S hook is attatched to a chain on the old chicken pen that we used to fasten the door.

This S hook is NOT sharp, it's about 1/8" blunt-edged metal.

How in the heck did she manage to poke it completely through her eyelid?  And not just the lid, into the meat above her eye....and then BACK OUT AGAIN???  It's not even SHARP....acres of thorn trees and wire fence in the pasture, and she manages to pierce her eyebrow on a dull object....TWICE!!!!!!

The poor girl looks like she went 10 rounds w/ Mike Tyson and lost every one of them.  I'll get a pic tomorrow, but I warn you, it's NASTY.  I can barely see the eyeball behind all the swollen tissue but I *think* it's ok...

I have 2 dogs going in to be neutered on Weds, and a kid getting a health check so I can sell him out of state....what's one more vet bill, right???

*sigh* 

For tonight she got the wound cleaned out, a shot of Banamine and a double dose of pen G, and put on her own since she's 'blind' on that side.
She's UTD on CDT so I'm not worried about that aspect.  
I'll call the vet tomorrow if I think she needs it (fever or in major pain).

I'm hoping since it's not fly season and she's current on vaccinations, it'll heal up easy and quickly w/ no infection and her eyesight won't be damaged.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 15, 2010)

Yikes!  I thought only horses could manage such stunts!


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 16, 2010)

It's almost as if it was planned....  "hmmm.....I'm a little bored.  How can I totally freak mommy out today?"


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 16, 2010)

I had an alpaca that managed to get a bungee cord end through her lip. She had a bungee cord hanging from her face. That was also a blunt end. How they manage is beyond me. Who knows what is going through their mind when stuff like that happens.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 16, 2010)

"Ooh, look, a nice place to scratch my eye! I'll just scratch for a minute or two---OOOWWW!!!"  


Poor girl. Hope she's feeling better soon.     <------bum eye


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 16, 2010)

Holy cow! That had to be scary. Good thing you noticed it when you did.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

goaties = crazy!

wow and double wow!  hope she is ok

i came home one day to find my little mini hanging upside down FROM HER HOCK - she tried to clear the gate and got caught on the hook that we close the gate with! it wasnt sharp either but went between the ligament and the bone directly thru her hock. she must have been there a while (of course we werent home)....


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2010)

The stupid hook was just hanging on a chain.  The only thing we can figure is she put her head down fast, and it got caught on her eyelid...one of those "Couldn't do that again if you were trying to" things...and she got freaked out and pulled until it ripped through.

OR....she got butted hard up against it, and it got stuck, and she tried to pull away and it went through.

I'm still just shaking my head about the whole situation.  

Sure hasn't affected her appetite or milking.  She's acting fine this morning...

Goats.   Ugh.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2010)

The S hook she got hung up on....






Her wound...I 'drew' an S hook to show where it was stuck.

eta...the white stuff dried on her face is drainage from when I flushed the wound with Pen G.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 16, 2010)

Poor girl!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dude.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank goodness it didn't get her actual eye. Hopefully it will heal fine for you. All you can do is shake your head. You think everything is goat proofed and they find something.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Feb 16, 2010)

holy goat!!!

glad she is ok....


----------



## chandasue (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh that poor girl! I hope it heals ok. Looks terrible!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 16, 2010)

Ummm......that looked like a perfectly safe s-hook to me.  Leave it to a critter to find a way to make it a hazard!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 16, 2010)

This is why you should let her get her eyebrow pierced next time she asks.  :/

Seriously though,   glad she's ok!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 16, 2010)

I just don't think a "Goth" Nubian fits in with my herd, ya know?

We can't figure how the heck she got the silly hook off the door latch in the first place....much less the rest of it.

And that's the least 'gross and disgusting' pic....y'all should see it in person.

I just checked on her again and I can see almost a whole slit of her eye now, and as you can see in the pic, it reacted to light from the flash, so I'm fairly sure the eyeball is ok.

*whew*

What's really messed up is her mom hurt the same eye 3 yrs ago....She stuck a thorn in it...she did end up blinding herself.
Then she killed herself (broke her neck) in a fight w/ another doe 6 mos. later.

My husband says that bloodline is cursed....


----------



## miron28 (Feb 17, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> This is why you should let her get her eyebrow pierced next time she asks.  :/
> 
> Seriously though,   glad she's ok!


 that was good!  

i am glad she didn't blind her self looks like it hurt


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's amazing to see the physical, external trauma a goat can endure and act like nothing's wrong.

But let one come down with coccidiosis, though, or bacterial enteritis and POOF...even the healthiest in the herd can be here one minute and gone the next.

Quite the dichotomy.  Goats are such interesting... frustrating ...heartbreaking ...rewarding critters to raise, aren't they?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 17, 2010)

> Goats are such interesting... frustrating ...heartbreaking ...rewarding critters to raise, aren't they?


Amen brother....


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is a pic of her from today....







She's still giving 1 gallon of milk ea day, not off feed a bit, no signs of infection, and the eye still reacts to light.  The swelling's went down some and I can see a bit more of the eyeball itself.

Close up after I cleaned the wound and put new antibiotic goop in her eye.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ugh...makes my eyes hurt, just looking at it.  

What kind of 'goop' are you using?  I typically go with terramycin for eye weirdness, only because it's on-label for eyeballs and I'm paranoid about blinding somebody or whatever.  I've really, really thought about using regular ol' neosporin many times before, but then I read the label that says something like "DO NOT USE ON EYEBALLS.  USING ON EYEBALLS RIPS THE FABRIC OF SPACE AND TIME."

Or something like that..  Or maybe that's just how I read it, what with the paranoia and all.  

I'd like to get away from terramycin, though...stuff's like $14 for a 1g tube or something ridiculous like that..


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, Jeffers has terramycin on backorder...I got the last tube ANY TSC in our district had transferred to our store last week.
(No kidding, I must have seen her injury coming, b/c I suddenly just HAD to have some and couldn't find it at Jeffers or any TSC...I check our orders and it's on backorder from the company TSC gets it from...A store in OH had one tube and I had it sent to our store so I could buy it.)

I think terramycin eye ointment may have went the way of terramycin powder and crumbles....no longer made or at least not distributed by anyone I can find.

But...to answer your question....on the top of her eye is WalMart cheapo version of neosporin.  IN her eye is terramycin.

In the past, when I just couldn't find terramycin, I have used neosporin IN eyes and I haven't blinded anyone yet.

(Had a doe w/ listeriosis once, she couldn't blink, and her eyeball was drying out.  I put neosporin in it to keep it lubed up and the vet told me I saved her eye.)

The vet also told me that eye ointment is supposed to be made out of a buffered base so it doesn't burn.  
Neosporin is basically vaseline w/ antibiotic added.
She didn't tell me NOT to use it, but said 'real' eye ointment is 'best'.

Best for the company getting 15$ per tube, maybe....


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, my TSC hasn't had terramycin eye goop in a while either..  I had no idea it was backordered everywhere, though..

Yikes...that's the only OTC antibiotic I could ever find that was on-label for eyes.  Not great if it goes away..  

Really glad your goatie's feeling OK, btw.  They really never cease to amaze me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2010)

Vets don't even have Terramycin. I was at the vet yesterday and they said it is on backorder indefinitely. The receptionist said Terramycin was on backorder like this the same time last year but eventually they did get it. So we might have to wait a few months for it. I got some eye triple antibiotic ointment from the vet instead. It was half the price of Terramycin but I know it works because I do keep this stuff around along with the Terramycin.

Vetropolycin is the eye antibiotic that I just got from the vet. It is specifically for eyes.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## mnblonde (Feb 20, 2010)

Here there!! i work at TSC in Moorhead MN!! Teramyacin will actually prevent healing to let infection ooze!!  use a triple antibiotic when infection is gone to promote healing cause the tera will keep it open and then will be prone to more infection!!

MNBlonde


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 24, 2010)

One last pic, 8 days post injury...I think she's gonna heal up just fine. 

*whew*


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 24, 2010)

Great picture of Hillary, so glad she is doing well.

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Feb 24, 2010)

holy goat! she is totally coming along.. amazing arent they?

great work doctorin' her up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 24, 2010)

Whew!  Thanks for the update!  Now my eye can stop aching.... So glad Hillary is healing so nicely, and so quickly, considering how awful it looked a week ago!


----------



## AlisonJ_SFW2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 25, 2010)

She's looking really good!  

I don't recall...did you have to stitch her at all, or did the normal swelling pretty much squeeze everything back together where it needed to be?


----------



## chandasue (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing improvement!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't stitch her, because I wasn't sure what needed stitched...most of the damage was where I couldn't see it, to the tissue itself.

3 times I soaked paper towels in peroxide / hot water and held the towel up to the wound / eye and let it soften the drainage, gently squeezed the 'swollen' area, wiped it dry, and packed it ea. time w/ eye goop in the eye and antibiotic ointment outside and on the entrance wound.

Pen G shots (which end tonight, 10 days worth) and that's all I did.

I am amazed by how well she took the whole ordeal....silly goat.  

*whew*


----------

